# Visualisierungsprojekt mit Hochsprache



## Nummel (21 September 2006)

Hallo,

ich soll in meinem Projekt eine Visualisierung mit einer Hochsprache (z.B. C++) realisieren. Es steht mir eine SPS Siemens S7-300 zur Verfuegung, die ueber die MPI Schnittstelle mit einem PC verbunden ist (Betriebssystem Windows XP). Ich habe mich auch schon im Internet umgeschaut wie ich dieses Projekt realisieren koennte. Ich bin bei meinen Recherchen auf den pvbrowser und auf die OPC Toolbox von Matlab gestossen. 
Als erstes habe ich eine Kommunikation zwischen der SPS und der OPC Toolbox ueber den OPC-Server von Deltalogic (Demo) hergestellt. Dies hat auch funktioniert. Leider habe ich jetzt keine Erfahrung wie ich nun eine Visualisierung der Daten hinbekomme. Habe dazu keine weiteren Informationen gefunden. Hat jemand auf diesem Gebiet Erfahrungen?  
Die andere Moeglichkeit mit dem pvbrowser habe ich noch nicht getestet. Bin im Manual darauf gestossen, dass man als Schnittstelle entweder TCP oder PPI verwenden kann. Ist es moeglich auch ueber MPI eine Verbindung herzustellen. 
Vielen Dank fuer Eure Hilfe.


----------



## seeba (21 September 2006)

Nummel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich soll in meinem Projekt eine Visualisierung mit einer Hochsprache (z.B. C++) realisieren. Es steht mir eine SPS Siemens S7-300 zur Verfuegung, die ueber die MPI Schnittstelle mit einem PC verbunden ist (Betriebssystem Windows XP). Ich habe mich auch schon im Internet umgeschaut wie ich dieses Projekt realisieren koennte. Ich bin bei meinen Recherchen auf den pvbrowser und auf die OPC Toolbox von Matlab gestossen.
> Als erstes habe ich eine Kommunikation zwischen der SPS und der OPC Toolbox ueber den OPC-Server von Deltalogic (Demo) hergestellt. Dies hat auch funktioniert. Leider habe ich jetzt keine Erfahrung wie ich nun eine Visualisierung der Daten hinbekomme. Habe dazu keine weiteren Informationen gefunden. Hat jemand auf diesem Gebiet Erfahrungen?
> ...


Ich rate ja immer wieder zu .NET und der Softing OPC Toolbox.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 September 2006)

Nummel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Visualisierung mit einer Hochsprache (z.B. C++) realisieren. Es steht mir eine SPS Siemens S7-300 zur Verfuegung, die ueber die MPI Schnittstelle mit einem PC verbunden ist (Betriebssystem Windows XP)...



Guten Tag,

da gibt es zwei grundsätzlich unterschiedliche 
Ansätze:

*1. SPS-spezifische Lösung*
Dazu benötigen Sie (für S7-Steuerungen) eine 
S7-Bibliothek wie ACCON-AGLink oder Libnodave. 
Bei der Entwicklung Ihrer Anwendung rufen Sie 
zur Kommunikation mit der Steuerung die 
Funktionen der Bibliothek auf.

Vorteil: 
rundherum einfach (entwicklung, Test, Installation ...)

Nachteil: 
nicht universell, läuft nur mit der entsprechenden 
Hardware, hier Siemens S7.

*2. hardwareunabhängige Lösung über OPC *

Die Alternative ist der Einsatz der eines 
OPC-Server. OPC-Server sind für verschiedenste 
Hardware lieferbar und man muss nur den Client 
selbst entwickeln.

Vorteil: 
universell einsetzbar unabhängig von der SPS-Hardware

Nachteil: 
OPC-Technik ist eher aufwendig, besonders wenn
Client und Server auf verschiedenen Rechnern laufen 

*Fazit*
Wenn man sich nur im Siemens-Umfeld bewegt, 
kann man in der Regel Weg 1 »riskieren«. Auch wegen 
der weiten Verbreitung der S7- und S5-Steuerungen.

Wenn man dagegen offen für verschiedene Steuerungs-
systeme sein will oder muss, dann ist eher Ansatz 2 der 
richtige.

--------------- Werbung -------------------
Was ich jedoch ganz sicher sagen kann: Mit 
ACCON-AGLink und dem S7/S5-OPC-Server 
bieten wir für beide Fälle die jeweils optimale 
Lösung.  
-------------------------------------------

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (21 September 2006)

Ja nimm Visual Studio 2005, gibt's als Standard-Version glaub ich sogar kostenlos. Als Sprache dann VB.NET oder C#, C++ macht für solche Geschichten nun gar keinen Sinn ausser man hat viel Zeit. Für den Siemens OPC-Server gibt's da sehr gute und ausführliche Projekt-Beispiele in C# oder VB.NET.


----------



## afk (21 September 2006)

Graph&SCL_Freak schrieb:


> Ja nimm Visual Studio 2005, gibt's als Standard-Version glaub ich sogar kostenlos.


Die Express Editionen sind es.


Gruß Axel


----------

